# Rules Of The White Elephant



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Southeastern Outbackers have a traditional "White Elephant" gift exchange during our rallies. It typically takes place after our big dinner. Here are the (very loose) rules of the White Elephant:

White Elephant gifts are small gifts we exchange one night during the rally. Typically these gifts do not exceed $10 in value and we encourage them to be at least somewhat camping-related. Some examples from the Spring Rally were collapsible garbage cans, salt shakers, hats, games and the like. We enjoy it when the gifts are light-hearted or whimsical.

The White Elephant works this way:

Everyone that brings a gift draws a number, one gift=one number. Some families give two so they get two numbers. The person with #1 selects a gift from the pile and opens it in front of everyone. The person with #2 then has the option to "steal" any previously opened gifts or open one that has not been unwrapped. Finally, after the person with the last number makes their choice, the person with #1 may opt to keep their gift of steal another one.

Some rules about stealing:

A gift may not be stolen more than twice. Thus, once the gift has been opened, stolen and then stolen again, it is considered "Dead" and in the permanent possession of whoever has it.

When your gift is stolen you have the option of stealing a different gift or opening an wrapped gift.

You do not have to participate in the White Elephant to watch and make comments. We try not to have hard feelings so we always remind people to not get too attached to their gift until it is all over.

Reverie


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We do this every year around Christmas time with a large group of scuba diving friends. A gift is never 'dead' though until the end, one particular gift can only be stolen a max of 3 times per round - sometimes there are a couple of gifts that just keep being taken (always good to have #1 for that reason - you know you'll be able to grab it in the end!).

We always have great fun with it, what a good idea to do this at a rally.

Ali


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We did the same type of thing at a party a few years ago with one change. A gift was never "dead"...but, you had to remember who had what you wanted...no help from anyone. The gift you had didn't have to be in sight....it was alot of fun after a few rounds of drinks.

Gary


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We also do this at Christmas time at Dan's Bass Club Christmas party, separating the piles for men and women and using a three times it's dead rule. All mens gifts, typically, are fishing related. I can attest that it is a blast! What a great idea to do this at a rally.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

What a Fantastic idea.







I think that's great & sounds like a lot of fun!!

Thanks for sharing!
Tami


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Here in the KY state a white elephant gift can only be something that you received as a gift or something that you purchased and never used or purchASED WITH THE INTENT IF USING YOU KNOW LIKE THAT CUTE TORTILLA WARMER THINGAMIG THAT HAS BEEN IN THE BASEMENT FROM 1976 jUST ANOTHER ANGEL ON THE WHITE ELEPHANT


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Our family does somrthing similar called (nasty santa) but only we dont open any gifts untill all the packages are claimed and or stolen. This keeps the suspense alive


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My son's scout troop has one more twist - they are all sitting in a large circle and after the last gift is chosen, each scout can call either right or left and all gifts are moved one person to whichever direction is called. This takes #1 puts him pretty much at the same level as everyone else.

Absolutely hilarious to see all the strategies that emerge for ending up with the best prize (and if there are two real good prizes it's even more interesting!)

A great game for a large group but some kids can get disappointed so you want to keep it light!

BBB


----------

